# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  je n arrive plus a mettre des photos

## kyria

bonsoir je n arrive plus a mettre des photos
sur mes 2 post du bazar 
hier je n ai pas eu de probleme  et aujourd hui rien
merci de me donner des conseils

----------


## Segusia52

Ben il faudrait surtout nous raconter comment vous procédez et où ça coince  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Bonsoir,
Oui, c'est étrange car sauf pour le sujet archivé à ta demande, il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème.

----------


## kyria

si j ai se probleme alors voila je procede comme cela 
inserer une image 
choisissez un fichier
je suis donc sur mes photos je choisie la photos  et apres ajoutez un fichier
et il me dit echec de l envoie du fichier 
je comprends pas car samedi c etait nikel je n ai eu aucun souccis

----------


## Segusia52

La photo sélectionnée est sur un disque dur d'ordi, ou sur un appareil photo ?

 Parce que moi, je dois d'abord les transférer de mon appareil photo sur mon bureau ou dans un fichier de l'ordi, sinon, j'ai le même message d'erreur.

----------


## kyria

moi je les envoient de mo appareil photos sur mo ordi je fais pas de photos avec mon telephone

----------


## Gwenie

Les photos sont peut-être trop lourdes pour pouvoir être chargées.

----------


## kyria

merci a tous pour votre aide probleme resolu

----------


## Segusia52

Voui, mais c'était quoi ?? L'info peut servir à d'autres... ::

----------


## marion02

De mon côté, idem, j'ai bien téléchargé les photos (de pyjama pour kyria) sur mon ordi, je clique sur ajouter la photo et ça ne charge même pas...

----------


## Liolia

ça m'est déjà arrivé, c'est parce que j'avais trop de photos dans mon espace perso, j'en ai supprimé et ça a remarché.

----------


## marion02

Tu parles du profil ? Car je viens d'y aller et je n'ai pas créé d'albums photo...

Si je vous envoie mes photos par mail, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait les mettre sur mon post ? Ce sont des pyjamas BB à vendre pour récolter des fonds pour le refuge arche de noé.

----------


## Bluecat

Je dirai la taille voire l'extension, j'ai plus de souci avec les png que les jpg 

MP marion02  :Smile:

----------


## Liolia

En fait quand je dis espace perso c'est l'endroit ou sont hebergées tes photos. Pour y acceder moi j'édite un post ou j'ai mis une photo et juste en dessous je clique sur gérer les pièces jointes et j'en supprime.

----------


## renaissance53

j'ai le même problème que kyria pour poster les photos ::  de  l'ordinateur: parcourir ensuite je clic sur "envoyer un fichier"   j'attends j'attends mais rien ne se passe ,  merci si vous en connaissez la raison

----------


## Torie

> j'ai le même problème que kyria pour poster les photos ::  de  l'ordinateur: parcourir ensuite je clic sur "envoyer un fichier"   j'attends j'attends mais rien ne se passe ,  merci si vous en connaissez la raison


Idem pour moi  :: 

L'album sur rescue c'est uniquement pour des photos ?

----------


## phacélie

Des fois, ça veut vraiment pas  :: des fois il faut juste patienter loooontemps  ::  et puis des fois ça marche tout seul, hoplà  ::

----------


## Torie

::   ::   ::

----------


## phacélie

C'est mon expérience que je vous livre  :: 

Autrement dit, si ça ne marche pas à un moment, il suffit de réessayer plus tard. :: 

À condition que ce ne soit pas un problème de poids de l'image, auquel cas, ça ne passera pas. :: 
Pour alléger une photo, il y a des solutions plus orthodoxes mais moi qui suis nulle, je l' affiche sur mon ordi puis je fais une copie partielle de l'écran et c'est ce que je mets sur le forum.  :: 

Vous pouvez aussi mettre vos photos sur un site d'hébergement d'images et mettre juste le lien sur le forum.

Pour les vidéos, pour le coup il faut  les héberger quelque-part, sur youtube par exemple.

----------


## phacélie

Tsss Torie, tu as eu beau modifier ton message, je l'ai vu que tu avais des vidéos à montrer  :: 
Tu pourrais expliquer à Tifilou comment tu as finalement réussi à mettre des photos ?

Je suis désolée que tu n'y arrives toujours pas Tifilou, où est-ce que ça coince exactement ?
Au pire, envoie tes photos directement à Alice par mail peut-être ?

----------


## phacélie

Tu cliques bien sur "depuis votre ordinateur" puis sur "sélectionner un fichier" que tu sélectionnes donc dans ton ordi avant de cliquer sur "ajouter un fichier" ?



Je ne sais pas quoi te dire d'autre, tu vois, je viens de faire un essai et ça a marché immédiatement  ::

----------


## Torie

Pièce jointe 409134

Pour mettre une photo:
- tu cliques sur l'icône image,
- une fenêtre apparaît, tu cliques sur " depuis votre ordinateur "
- tu cliques sur choisir dossier
- dans le dossier, tu choisis l'image
- dans la fenêtre " insérer l'image", tu cliques " ajouter un fichier"
Et normalement ça marche !
J'ai du m'y prendre à deux fois pour poster les images.

@ phacelie : pour les vidéos je dois m'inscrire ( càd encore un mot de passe ) sur youtube et choisir un pseudo ::  ça me prend la tête mais je vais le faire.  :: 

PS: pourquoi l'image apparaît en piece jointe ? No comprendo  ::

----------


## Torie

Maintenant l'image n'apparaît même plus en cliquant sur la pièce jointe  ::  
( sur le message précédant )

----------


## phacélie

Tifilou tu as essayé de réduire le poids de tes photos ou alors de les envoyer directement à Alice ?

Torie, je crois avoir lu quelque-part qu'il y a des problèmes de serveur pour le forum... C'est un peu ce que je disais plus haut, parfois ça marche et parfois non.

----------


## aurore27

> Tu cliques bien sur "depuis votre ordinateur" puis sur "sélectionner un fichier" que tu sélectionnes donc dans ton ordi avant de cliquer sur "ajouter un fichier" ?
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne sais pas quoi te dire d'autre, tu vois, je viens de faire un essai et ça a marché immédiatement


J'avais cette solution avant mais depuis 2 jours, je ne peux plus sélectionner la photo depuis mon ordinateur et le fichier, quand je clique sur "ajouter une photo" pour la mettre dans 1 message sur rescue, j'ai directement "adresse URL".....

----------


## phacélie

Tu as réessayé depuis ?

----------


## Torie

> j'ai le même problème que kyria pour poster les photos ::  de  l'ordinateur: parcourir ensuite je clic sur "envoyer un fichier"   j'attends j'attends mais rien ne se passe ,  merci si vous en connaissez la raison


Idem pour moi  :: 

L'album sur rescue c'est uniquement pour des photos ?

----------


## phacélie

Des fois, ça veut vraiment pas  :: des fois il faut juste patienter loooontemps  ::  et puis des fois ça marche tout seul, hoplà  ::

----------


## Torie

::   ::   ::

----------


## phacélie

C'est mon expérience que je vous livre  :: 

Autrement dit, si ça ne marche pas à un moment, il suffit de réessayer plus tard. :: 

À condition que ce ne soit pas un problème de poids de l'image, auquel cas, ça ne passera pas. :: 
Pour alléger une photo, il y a des solutions plus orthodoxes mais moi qui suis nulle, je l' affiche sur mon ordi puis je fais une copie partielle de l'écran et c'est ce que je mets sur le forum.  :: 

Vous pouvez aussi mettre vos photos sur un site d'hébergement d'images et mettre juste le lien sur le forum.

Pour les vidéos, pour le coup il faut  les héberger quelque-part, sur youtube par exemple.

----------


## phacélie

Tsss Torie, tu as eu beau modifier ton message, je l'ai vu que tu avais des vidéos à montrer  :: 
Tu pourrais expliquer à Tifilou comment tu as finalement réussi à mettre des photos ?

Je suis désolée que tu n'y arrives toujours pas Tifilou, où est-ce que ça coince exactement ?
Au pire, envoie tes photos directement à Alice par mail peut-être ?

----------


## phacélie

Tu cliques bien sur "depuis votre ordinateur" puis sur "sélectionner un fichier" que tu sélectionnes donc dans ton ordi avant de cliquer sur "ajouter un fichier" ?



Je ne sais pas quoi te dire d'autre, tu vois, je viens de faire un essai et ça a marché immédiatement  ::

----------


## Torie

Pièce jointe 409134

Pour mettre une photo:
- tu cliques sur l'icône image,
- une fenêtre apparaît, tu cliques sur " depuis votre ordinateur "
- tu cliques sur choisir dossier
- dans le dossier, tu choisis l'image
- dans la fenêtre " insérer l'image", tu cliques " ajouter un fichier"
Et normalement ça marche !
J'ai du m'y prendre à deux fois pour poster les images.

@ phacelie : pour les vidéos je dois m'inscrire ( càd encore un mot de passe ) sur youtube et choisir un pseudo ::  ça me prend la tête mais je vais le faire.  :: 

PS: pourquoi l'image apparaît en piece jointe ? No comprendo  ::

----------


## Torie

Maintenant l'image n'apparaît même plus en cliquant sur la pièce jointe  ::  
( sur le message précédant )

----------


## phacélie

Tifilou tu as essayé de réduire le poids de tes photos ou alors de les envoyer directement à Alice ?

Torie, je crois avoir lu quelque-part qu'il y a des problèmes de serveur pour le forum... C'est un peu ce que je disais plus haut, parfois ça marche et parfois non.

----------


## aurore27

> Tu cliques bien sur "depuis votre ordinateur" puis sur "sélectionner un fichier" que tu sélectionnes donc dans ton ordi avant de cliquer sur "ajouter un fichier" ?
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne sais pas quoi te dire d'autre, tu vois, je viens de faire un essai et ça a marché immédiatement


J'avais cette solution avant mais depuis 2 jours, je ne peux plus sélectionner la photo depuis mon ordinateur et le fichier, quand je clique sur "ajouter une photo" pour la mettre dans 1 message sur rescue, j'ai directement "adresse URL".....

----------


## phacélie

Tu as réessayé depuis ?

----------

